# Grand report



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Man it was tough this weekend with the clear water. Hit the Grand Saturday morning only to go 5 for 7. I covered a lot of water and never found them. Each fish came from a different place on the river. I went back this afternoon farther down river an only had two hookups. For as long as the river was blown I thought that it would be a slam-fest. Did anyone find them on the Grand?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

thought the river was high and stained myself. had the fish spread out. left a broken rod on a garbage can at masons landing yesterday.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

The grand has really changed in the past 10 years she used to get a nice emerald green at 400 cf/s now she's still has alot of silt and sand in her water column! What a shame due to her bank destabilization and losing trees she will continue to be this way.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

steelheader, Ive noticed this a few years ago. even mentioned it here. at the time I asked if there was construction somewhere happening. wonder if the great flood of 06 had anything to do with it.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

from what ive been catching and hearing..... where you think the fish r going to be,,,,,,, go wayyyyyyyyyyy up stream. I havnt been doing good n e where ive fished in the down streatches, more fish being caught miles and miles up stream away from the mouths...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The Grand produced fish this weekend for me. I will agree that the color was off, but flow was nice. As Rob said, fish higher then you would normally think for this time of season. 

-KSU


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I fished the grand for two days, sat and sunday, both high and low, and couldn't find a single fish. Clearly flies are not the way to go this time of year!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I also did pretty well on the Grand this weekend. Fished lower on the Grand Saturday with my 9 year old nephew in some slower water. We got into enough fish to keep him entertained. After hooking them, I would let him reel them in. Of the eight we hooked he only let 1 get off. Sunday was pretty good too, a little higher upstream. I have caught some really nice ones, but the amount of skippers I am catching this season is unreal.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Phineous said:


> I have caught some really nice ones, but the amount of skippers I am catching this season is unreal.


+1. I have earned the nickname "Skippy", but I say that's just cause I catch more fish than my friends, so I'm bound to catch more smaller AND bigger fish lol

I'm guessing it's a good thing, means that whatever stocking years they were (I'd say most from 2009 or even 2010) had a great survival rate


----------



## vance3531 (Nov 10, 2011)

Went out Saturday. The Grand was kind of slow but was still able to pull one steelhead in 24 1/2" long.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess the Grands a different beast than the other rivers. Fished it for the first time this weekend, both Saturday and Sunday and the clarity wasn't but 12". Hit the Chagrin for a short while and it was gin clear.


----------

